# What technique or techniques are you going to try to improve this year?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to expand the number of techniques I feel confident in while fishing for bass this year. Everyone has their go to lure or presentation they are comfortable with. Mine are Texas rigged Senkos (pretty much all season long) and frogs in the pads in the heat of the summer.

First, I'd like to get better with crank baits throughout the season. I catch fish with them now and then but I don't have that much success so I abandon them pretty quickly. I am planning on using them a lot more this year. Second, I want to get better jigging heavy cover this summer. Throwing frogs over pads is a blast but hook ups can be difficult when the fish time it wrong. (Make no mistake here... any time I miss a fish while throwing frogs it's NEVER my fault. I always blame the fish. Makes me feel better.) I think jigging I pads will give me better results. If I am successful with those I may try drop shotting. I've only tried that a few times but I know it can be productive as well.

Anyway, those are the things I'll be attempting to get better at this season. How about you?

Randallbob


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's my pattern I use through out the year, RB,and I've had good success doing it. This time of year (although you boys are a couple of weeks behind us in NC) I have had the best luck on Rattlin'Rogue jerkbaits, spinnerbaits, square bill cranks. Throw to decaying grass beds (if available) or downed trees. Shaky head worms will work as well. After the spawn, I throw Texas rigged speedcraws, Trick worms rigged as floating worms, Pop Rs in the early morning. As summer approaches, I like the Zoom Mag Finesse worm, weightless or Texas rigged. I always have a Carolina rig tied on, mainly the ultravibe speedcraw, which in my opinion is the best plastic bait around.
Floating worms work til October, then I start throwing spinnerbaits more, and Texas rigs. Bass will be schooling, so bring out your cranks again.
The Mag Finesse is a very versatile bait, and does everything the Senko does, for two bucks less.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It's interesting to see how you change things through the season. 

I figured I'd see what techniques people were going to work on this season. I can't be the only one thinking of expanding baits and techniques to try and catch more fish this year.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

RB, you are not the only one looking to expand your knowledge or skill set. Every year most of us learn a thing or two and tuck it away for future reference!

This year I have a couple goals. First, I want to get better and more comfortable using lipless crankbaits. Never had a good reason not to, but have not put the time in to become as comfortable as I would like with them. Second, I have acquired a massive spoon collection (from someone who cannot fish any longer) and I want to start using them. Haven't a clue how or when, but I'm sure I can research them and get the basics over the year.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been catching some fish on this ned rig so I want to farther explore that...and the drop shot....biggest thing is I want to Get better at finding fish...goodluck


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I also would like to know anyone's input on the spoons I have some but am not good with them any hints on that would be great!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

freshwaterexperience said:


> I also would like to know anyone's input on the spoons I have some but am not good with them any hints on that would be great!


I am in the same boat I want to get better with cranks, I have wanted to for years, I usually have pretty good luck throwing soft plastics( Yum Dingers, Zoom Lizards and Brush Hogs) as well as Spinnerbaits that I have a hard time pulling off them to go to any sort of Cranks, is there any sort of pattern of cranks that you guys use in small/medium size ponds or at night? Thanks


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I think people struggle with cranks because they don't throw them in the right spots. You have to bang them off wood and rocks, that is really the only secret I have found. They do get hung up but less than you would think, and squarebills a lot less than you would think. Dropshot is killer when the fishing is tough. Its a good dog day of summer rig imo, but it really is always good and very little else will catch you more numbers. Cranks best in the fall, spinnerbaits best on cloudy and windy days. Best thing I did was to finally learn the jig and craw three years ago, I used to struggle so bad with that bait, Once I got the hang of it, nothing will catch you bigger bass than a black and blue big jig. This year I want to try more swim jig combos, get better at jerkbaits and fish swimbaits way more often than I do now, especially on big water. My buddy tore me up all last season on a simple 3.5 inch swim fishing St Clair and Erie. He switched to a 5 inch in fall and caught some giants.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I intend on throwing the Luck E Strike Scrounger more. Nice swim bait jig.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Since you and I are literally in the same boat I'll be working on the same things. More crank baits, squarebills as well as deeper stuff too. Drop shot will be a focus as will a wacky rigged Senko for deeper structure. Flipping and pitching in shallow water. 

I think our biggest challenge will be to transition from beating the banks to fishing deeper water. If we are not getting bit shallow we'll need to move deeper. I think we'll get skunked some but it should pay off later.


----------

